# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الفرق بين صيغتي ( أنزل ) و( نزّل ) في سياق آيات نزول الكتب السماوية

## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل الله فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله اللهم صل وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وصحبه
أما بعد فإن المسلمين ينهلون من معين فضل العشر الأواخر من رمضان التي نزل فيها القرآن الكريم ، ومِن ثَمَّ فمِن المناسب أن يُتحدَّث في هذه العشر عن ألفاظ نزول الكتب السماوية السابقة والفرق بينها وبين نزول القرآن الكريم من خلال فعلي ( أَنْزَلَ ) بزنة ( أفعل )، و ( نَزَّلَ ) بزنة ( فَعَّل ) .

فأقول مستعينا بالله علماء العربية يقولون : كل زيادة في المبنى تتبعها زيادة في المعنى ، ومَن تأمل كلام العرب بان له ذلك ، فمن شواهد ذلك ألفاظ فعل نزول الكتب السماوية ، فمرة ترد بزنة : ( أفعل ) ، ومرة ترد بزنة : ( فَعَّل ) ، ولكل من الصيغتين معنى زائداً يخالف معنى الصيغة الأخرى ، وإن اتفقتا فـي المعنى الأصلــي للنزول ؛ فما كان بزنة ( أفعل ) يدل على النزول دفعة واحدة ، وما كان بزنة ( فَعَّل ) يدل على تكرار النزول وتتابعه ، لأن صيغة ( أَفْعَل ) من معانيها في العربية الدلالة على حدوث الفعل دفعة واحدة ، وصيغة ( فَعَّل ) تدل على تكرار حدوث الفعل ، فقولك مثلا : ( أعلمت فلانا المسألة ) يفيد أنك أفدته به مرة واحدة ، بينما قولك : ( علّمت فلانا الفقه ) يفيد أنك أفدته به على مراحل .

فصيغة ( أَنْزَلَ ) في الآيات الآتية تدل نزول الكتب السماوية السابقة جملة واحدة ، قال الله عزوجل في نزول التوراة على موسى ـ عليه السلام ـ : (إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيّ  ُونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ) ([1]) ،
وقال الله تبارك تعالى في نزول الإنجيل على عيسى ـ عليه السلام ـ : ( وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ) ([2]) .
وقال الله سبحانه في نزول القرآن جملة على نبينا محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا  ْ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ) ([3]) وبين في آية أخرى أنه أنزله في ليلة مباركة من ليالي رمضان فقال : ( إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ ) ([4]) ، وبين في سورة القدر أنها ليلة القدر فقال عز شانه : (إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ) ([5]) .

ويعضد كون الكتب السماوية السابقة نزلت جملة واحدة اعتراض الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا على الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في نزول القرآن مفرقا خلافا للكتب السابقة ، قال تعالى : (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلاً ) ([6]) .
قال ابن كثير : (يقول تعالى مخبرا عن كثرة اعتراض الكفار وتعنتهم وكلامهم فيما لا يعنيهم حيث قالوا (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً ) ([7]) .أي هلا أنزل عليه هذا الكتاب الذي أوحى إليه جملة واحدة كما نزلت الكتب قبله جملة واحدة كالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور وغيرها من الكتب الإلهية فأجابهم الله تعالى عن ذلك بأنه إنما نزل منجما في ثلاث وعشرين سنة بحسب الوقائع والحوادث وما يحتاج إليه من الأحكام ليثبت قلوب المؤمنين به ) ([8]) .

أما صيغة ( نَزَّلَ ) فتدل في الآيات الآتية على نزول القرآن مفرقا منجما على الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فمن ذلك قوله تعالى : (يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَن تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِم قُلِ اسْتَهْزِئُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا تَحْذَرُونَ ) ([9]) ، وقوله سبحانه : (مَّا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَلاَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَن يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَاللّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ ) ([10])
ونزول القرآن مفرقا منجما في ثلاث وعشرين سنة هو صريح قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( وَقُرْآناً فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنزِيلا ً) ([11]) ، واستعمال صيغة ( نَزَّلَ ) في الدلالة على ذلك واضحة في الآية فقال سبحانه : (وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنزِيلا ً).

ويدل تخصيص صيغة ( نَزَّلَ ) بالقرآن الكريم عند الجمع بينه وبين الكتب السماوية السابقة على إرادة نزوله مفرقا منجما ، وإرادة نزولها جملة ، فتأمل في قوله تعالى : ( نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ ) ([12]) ، وقوله جل جلاله : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ آمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِيَ أَنزَلَ مِن قَبْلُ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِاللّهِ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيداً ) ([13]) .
قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري : ( وَيُؤَيِّد التَّفْصِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاَللَّهِ وَرَسُوله وَالْكِتَاب الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُوله وَالْكِتَاب الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْل ) ([14]) فَإِنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالْكِتَابِ الْأَوَّل الْقُرْآن وَبِالثَّانِي مَا عَدَاهُ ، وَالْقُرْآن نَزَلَ نُجُومًا إِلَى الْأَرْض بِحَسَب الْوَقَائِع بِخِلَافِ غَيْره مِنْ الْكُتُب) ([15])

أما قوله سبحانه : (والَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ ) ([16]) فقد عبر فيه بالإنزال جملة واحدة لعمومه جميع الكتب السماوية كما تقدم .

وما تدل عليه صيغتي ( أََفْعَلَ )، و ( فَعَّل ) في العربية من حدوث الفعل في الأولى دفعة ، وفي الثانية دفعات تدل عليه الآثار الواردة في مسألة النزول فقد صح عن ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما ،"سَأَلَهُ عَطِيَّةُ بْنُ الأَسْوَدِ أَنَّهُ وَقَعَ فِي قَلْبِي الشَّكُّ، قَوْلُهُ: " شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ " وَقَوْلُهُ: " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ " وَقَالَ: " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ " وَقَدْ أُنْزِلَ لِشَوَّالٍ وَذِي الْقَعْدَةِ وَذِي الْحِجَّةِ وَالْمُحَرَّمِ وَشَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ، فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: إِنَّمَا نَزَلَ فِي رَمَضَانَ، وَفِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ، وَفِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً، ثُمَّ أُنْزِلَ عَلَى مَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ مِنَ الشُّهُورِ وَالأَيَّامِ" ([17]) .
وتدل عليه نصوص العلماء فقد قال الآلوسي : ( وقوله تعالى (وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ ) ([18]) ، وذكر بعض المحققين لهذا المقام أن التدريج ليس هو التكثير بل الفعل شيئا فشيئا كما في تسلسل والألفاظ لابد فيها من ذلك فصيغة ( نَزَّلَ ) تدل عليه والإنزال مطلق لكنه إذا قامت القرينة يراد بالتدريج التنجيم وبالإنزال الذي قد قوبل به خلافه أو المطلق بحسب ما يقتضيه المقام ) ([19]) .
وقَالَ الرَّاغِب : ( الْفَرْق بَيْن الْإِنْزَال وَالتَّنْزِيل فِي وَصْف الْقُرْآن وَالْمَلَائِكَة أَنَّ التَّنْزِيل يَخْتَصّ بِالْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُشِير إِلَى إِنْزَاله مُتَفَرِّقًا وَمَرَّة بَعْد أُخْرَى ، وَالْإِنْزَال أَعَمّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ) ([20])

إذا عُلِمَ هذا فليُعلم أنّ ما تقدّم سطرته آخذا في الاعتبار ما يأتي :

1. صيغتا ( أفعل ) ، و ( فَعَّل ) لهما معانٍ كثيرة في كلام العرب ، وما أوردته ـ هنا ـ لا يدل على أنه هو المتبادر في كل سياق من سياقات العربية ، فلكل سياق معنىً يقتضيه .
2.( أَنْزَلَ ) و ( نَزَّلَ ) ما ذكرته من التفريق بينهما ـ هنا ـ إنما أوردته لما له من أصلٍ في كلام العرب ، ولتأييد سياق الآيات التي وردت فيها مسألة نزول الكتب السماوية لهذا التفريق ، وكلام أهل العلم يدل على ذلك .
3.ليست كل صيغة من صيغ ( أَنْزَلَ ) و ( نَزَّلَ ) في كتاب الله الكريم وكلام العرب يرد فيها مثل هذا التفريق ؛ لأن السياقات التي ترد فيها لا يلزم أن تدل على المعنى الذي أثبتنا فيه التفريق ، بل قد تدل على معانٍ أخر .
4.ذكرت أن القرآن نزل على سول الله جملة إلى السماء الدنيا في ليلة القدر ، ومفرقا منجما في ثلاث وعشرين سنة ؛ لأنه صريح القرآن ، واختيار جماهير أهل العلم ، ونُقل الإجماع عليه ([21]) ، ومِن ثَمّ اقتصرت عليه وإن كانت هناك أقوال أخر مرجوحة .
5.إذا وردت قراءة أخرى ورد فيها الفعل ( أَنْزَلَ ) بدلا من ( نَزَّلَ ) أو العكس فذلك لا يعارض ما تقدم ؛ لأن القراءات يفسر بعضها بعضا ، وَلأن سياق الآية دال على ما يقتضيه معناها .
6.ما ذكره العلماء من التفريق بين ( أَفْعَل ) ، و ( فَعَّل ) إنما هو من باب الغالب تبعا لقاعدة كل زيادة في المبنى يتبعها زيادة في المعنى ، ولأن الترادف التام تأباه قواعد العربية ؛ لما ينشأ عنه من التكرار الذي لا وجه ، ومع ذلك فلكل قاعدة شاردة وواردة ,
والله تعالى أعلم . وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه تسليما كثيرا
حرره طالب يوم الأحد الموافق ‏28‏/09‏/2008 ـ ‏29‏/09‏/2008

([1]) ـ [المائدة : 44] .
([2]) ـ [المائدة : 47] .
([3]) ـ [البقرة : 185]
([4]) ـ [الدخان : 3]
([5]) ـ [القدر : 1]
([6]) ـ [الفرقان : 32]
([7]) ـ [الفرقان : 32]
([8]) ـ تفسير ابن كثير ج3/ص318
([9]) ـ [التوبة : 64]
([10]) ـ [البقرة : 105]
([11]) ـ [الإسراء : 106]
([12]) ـ [آل عمران : 3]
([13]) ـ [النساء : 136]
([14]) ـ [النساء : 136]
([15]) ـ فتح الباري ج13/ص464
([16]) ـ [البقرة : 4]
([17]) ـ ينظر تفسير ابن أبي حاتم ج1/ص311 ، وتفسير الطبري ج2/ص146 ، وتفسير ابن كثير ج1/ص217 ، والصحيح المسبور من التفسير بالمأثور : ج1/ص288 .
([18]) ـ [النساء : 140]
([19]) ـ روح المعاني ج3/ص76
([20]) ـ المفردات في غريب القرآن :ص489
([21]) ـ الإتقان في علوم القرآن ج1/ص118

----------


## ذاكرة قلم

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه الفائدة ،
لكن يبدو أن الإمام أبا حيان الأندلسي لا يتفق مع القائلين بهذا التفريق :
ومن كلامه في ذلك :
(ونزلنا التضعيف فيه هنا للنقل ، وهو المرادف لهمزة النقل . ويدل على مرادفتهما في هذه الآية قراءة يزيد بن قطيب مما أنزلنا بالهمزة ، وليس التضعيف هنا دالاً على نزوله منجماً في أوقات مختلفة ، خلافاً للزمخشري ، قال : فإن قلت لم قيل : مما نزلنا على لفظ التنزيل دون الإنزال؟ قلت : لأن المراد النزول على التدريج والتنجيم ، وهو من مجازه لمكان التحدي .
وهذا الذي ذهب إليه الزمخشري في تضعيف عين الكلمة هنا ، هو الذي يعبر عنه بالتكثير ، أي يفعل ذلك مرة بعد مرة ، فيدل على هذا المعنى بالتضعيف ويعبر عنه بالكثرة . وذهل الزمخشري عن إن ذلك إنما يكون غالباً في الأفعال التي تكون قبل التضعيف متعدية ، نحو : جرحت زيداً ، وفتحت الباب ، وقطعت ، وذبحت ، لا يقال : جلس زيد ، ولا قعد عمرو ، ولا صوم جعفر ، ونزلنا لم يكن متعدياً قبل التضعيف إنما كان لازماً ، وتعديه إنما يفيده التضعيف أو الهمزة ، فإن جاء في لازم فهو قليل . قالوا : مات المال ، وموّت المال ، إذا كثر ذلك فيه ، وأيضاً ، فالتضعيف الذي يراد به التكثير إنما يدل على كثرة وقوع الفعل ، أما أن يجعل اللازم متعدياً فلا ، ونزلنا قبل التضعيف كان لازماً ولم يكن متعدياً ، فيكون التعدي المستفاد من التضعيف دليلاً على أنه للنقل لا للتكثير ، إذ لو كان للتكثير ، وقد دخل على اللازم ، بقي لازماً نح{ لولا نُزِّل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة } إلى تأويل ، لأن التضعيف دال على التنجيم والتكثير ، وقوله : { جملة واحدة } ينافي ذلك . وأيضاً فالقراءات بالوجهين في كثير مما جاء يدل على أنهما بمعنى واحد . وأيضاً مجيء نزل حيث لا يمكن فيه التكثير والتنجيم إلا على تأويل بعيد جداً يدل على ذلك .
قال تعالى : { وقالوا لولا نزل عليه آية } وقال تعالى : { قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكاً رسولاً } ليس المعنى على أنهم اقترحوا تكرير نزول الآية ، ولا أنه علق تكرير نزول ملك رسول على تقدير كون ملائكة في الأرض ، وإنما المعنى ، والله أعلم ، مطلق الإنزال : 
وإلى هذا ذهب الإمام الألوسي في تفسيره فقال :
والتضعيف في { نَزَّلْنَا } للنقل وهو المرادف للهمزة ، ويؤيد ذلك قراءة زيد بن قطيب ( أنزلنا ) وليس التضعيف هنا دالاً على نزوله منجماً ليكون إيثاره على الإنزال لتذكير منشأ ارتيابهم فقد قالوا :
لَوْلاَ نُزّلَ عَلَيْهِ القرءان جُمْلَةً واحدة } [ الفرقان : 2 3 ] وبناء التحدي عليه إرخاء للعنان كما ذهب إليه الكثير ممن يعقد عند/ ذكرهم الخناصر لأن ذلك قول بدلالة التضعيف على التكثير وهو إنما يكون غالباً في الأفعال التي تكون قبل التضعيف متعدية نحو فتحت وقطعت ، و ( نزلنا ) لم يكن معتدياً قبل ، وأيضاً التضعيف الذي يراد به التكثير إنما يدل على كثرة وقوع الفعل وأما على أنه يجعل اللازم متعدياً فلا ، والفعل هنا كان لازماً فكون التعدي مستفاداً من التضعيف دليل على أنه للنقل لا للتكثير ، وأيضاً لو كان نزل مفيداً للتنجيم لاحتاج قوله تعالى : { لَوْلاَ نُزّلَ عَلَيْهِ القرءان جملة واحدة } [ الفرقان : 32 ] إلى تأويل ، لمنافاة العجز الصدر ، وكذا مثل { وَلولاَ نُزّلَ عَلَيْهِ ءايَةٌ } [ الأنعام : 7 3 ] و { لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِم مّنَ السماء مَلَكًا رَّسُولاً } [ الإسرار : 5 9 ] وقد قرىء بالوجهين في كثير مما لا يمكن فيه التنجيم والتكثير وجعل هذا غير التكثير المذكور في النحو وهو التدريج بمعنى الاتيان بالشيء قليلاً قليلاً كما ذكروه في تسللوا حيث فسروه بأنهم يتسللون قليلاً قليلاً قالوا : ونظيره تدرج وتدخل ونحوه رتبه أي أتى به رتبة رتبة ولم يوجد غير ذلك ، فحينئذ تكون صيغة فعل بعد كونها للنقل دالة على هذا المعنى إما مجازاً أو اشتراكاً .

----------


## وحيد البيضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احسن الله اليكما على هذه المعلومات القيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكما 
في انتظار الجديد
موفقان ان شاء الله

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

أحسن الله إليكما على هذه المعلومات القيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكما 
في انتظار الجديد من فقه اللغة

----------


## شفاء

شكر الله هده الجهود المبدولة لخدمة الأسلام والمسلمين اتمنى للكل التوفيق ومزيدا من العطاء اختكم شفاء

----------


## ابو توفيق

الموضوع جد جججججججميل

----------


## قرطاس

اللهم إني أبرأ إليك من الضلالة وبعد :أريد أن أقف على النكتة في تعاقب الصيغتين التاليتين في الآية ( وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل ) بارك الله فيكم

----------

